# Plan a Canary Tour - - Gran Can to Tenerife to Lanzarote (to Madrid)



## Conan (Jul 16, 2010)

Dear Tuggers

So I've booked three timeshares on three islands - - Gran Canaria (Anfi Beach Club 5 nights) to Tenerife (Club Casablanca 4 nights) to Lanzarote (Las Casitas 3 or 4 nights).  

We're flying directly JFK-Madrid-Gran Canaria (using British Airways frequent flier miles from last year's credit card offer gets us there on Iberia).  The "3 or 4" in Lanzarote will depend on whether we want to leave early and spend a couple of nights in Madrid before heading back to the US.  

Would it be a mistake to cut Lanzarote down to only three nights?

Should we plan on flying from island-to-island or are ferries cheaper or easier?
Should we rent a car on any of these islands, for sightseeing and airport or ferry connection, or is public transportation adequate?

I've found several ferry websites but I haven't sorted out what's practical
http://www.trasmediterranea.es/trasmeweb/inicio.do
http://www.fredolsen.es/es-es/index.aspx
http://www.naviera-armas.com/index.php?id_pagina=1

Thanks!


----------



## Cotswolder (Jul 17, 2010)

Personally I think you will need a car if you wish to see anything of the islands in the limited time you are giving yourself.
I have been going to Gran Canaria for 16 years and still have not seen all there is to see.

If you wish to see as much as possible then IMHO it would be best to fly between islands,

The ferry terminal from GC to Tenerife is at the north west of the island and not easy to reach from Anfi by any means other than a car.

Public transport is good but....... it is far more restrictive that having you own transport


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 19, 2010)

I am taking my first trip to the Canaries over Thanksgiving with a DAE exchange and was looking at island hopping on a day trip to at least one other island.  The ferries do not seem to work well for that, unfortunately.  I have used ferries some places in the Caribbean for day trip island hopping.  Planes seem to be the only reasonable way to do it, but I have not yet checked prices.

Rental cars are cheap in the Canaries.  I already have one reserved through www.economycarrentals.com  I always like the mobility of having a car.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Personally I think you will need a car if you wish to see anything of the islands in the limited time you are giving yourself.
> I have been going to Gran Canaria for 16 years and still have not seen all there is to see.
> 
> If you wish to see as much as possible then IMHO it would be best to fly between islands,
> ...



We have resisted going to the "Canaries" because we don't understand what makes them so attractive to others.  For example, I can go to Maui, Bermuda, Nassau, etc.   What is different about this part of the world that makes the expensive airfare worth the venture?  It is clear that you love it and there must be very good reasons.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 19, 2010)

A major part of the appeal to those of us in Northern Europe is the weather.  Temperatures rarely drop below about 70f and rainfall is far lower than in the UK.
If I could easily get to Hawaii or the Caribbean would I make the effort to travel across the Atlantic to the Canaries?  An absolute and resounding NO!

We've been to Hawaii twice and the two island groups really can't be compared.


----------



## Conan (Jul 19, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> We have resisted going to the "Canaries" because we don't understand what makes them so attractive to others. For example, I can go to Maui, Bermuda, Nassau, etc. What is different about this part of the world that makes the expensive airfare worth the venture? It is clear that you love it and there must be very good reasons.


 
We spent a week in Madeira last year (following a week in the Algarve of Portugal) and loved it. So we're looking forward to what might be its Spanish counterpart.

Also, I'm one of those see-it-before-you-die types. We've been to Bermuda, Nassau, etc. and we'll be in Maui next month!

I'm hoping the Canaries aren't more English than Spanish, though.


----------



## Conan (Jul 19, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Personally I think you will need a car if you wish to see anything of the islands in the limited time you are giving yourself.
> I have been going to Gran Canaria for 16 years and still have not seen all there is to see.
> 
> If you wish to see as much as possible then IMHO it would be best to fly between islands,
> ...


 
Looks like we'll do our island-hopping by air (except for Las Palmas-Tenerife where there's an easy ferry).  I'm aware those routes are pricey but we're paying taxes-only on the transatlantic legs thanks to the BA miles deal. We weren't permitted to stopover in Madrid so the final tally will be Gran Canaria 4 nights, Tenerife 5 nights, Lanzarote 5 nights.

Also, courtesy of Laurie's advice in an earlier thread http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103841&highlight=tarahal
we've switched from Club Casablanca to Club Tarahal (2BR) in Tenerife.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 19, 2010)

Conan said:


> I'm hoping the Canaries aren't more English than Spanish, though.



In the way that Cancun is more American than Mexican you mean?   You won't find much Spanish culture in the main tourist areas, but there is plenty of opportunity to find the 'real' country if you are willing to drive.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 19, 2010)

Conan said:


> We weren't permitted to stopover in Madrid so the final tally will be Gran Canaria 4 nights, Tenerife 5 nights, Lanzarote 5 nights.
> 
> Also, courtesy of Laurie's advice in an earlier thread http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103841&highlight=tarahal
> we've switched from Club Casablanca to Club Tarahal (2BR) in Tenerife.



Speaking of the "devil" (not really   ) I think you made a good choice about not only yr Tenerife TS, but also your nights per island. We loved Lanzarote, plus you can take a day and ferry over to Fuerteventura on a very short hop, with your car, and see some really beautiful beaches close to Corralejo where you'd land.



Conan said:


> We spent a week in Madeira last year (following a week in the Algarve of Portugal) and loved it. So we're looking forward to what might be its Spanish counterpart.
> 
> I'm hoping the Canaries aren't more English than Spanish, though.



I think if you liked Madeira, you'll like the Canaries as much, we loved both - especially if you seek out the less-touristy areas - that's a good comparison you made.



pgnewarkboy said:


> We have resisted going to the "Canaries" because we don't understand what makes them so attractive to others.  For example, I can go to Maui, Bermuda, Nassau, etc.   What is different about this part of the world that makes the expensive airfare worth the venture?  It is clear that you love it and there must be very good reasons.



The appeal for me as an American is: Canaries are just as close, and (previously, anyway) about the same price as flying to Hawaii from the east coast - actually, probably a shorter trip, and previously even cheaper than Hawaii. 

(We haven't been to the Caribbean much, other than Grand Cayman and Cancun/Cozumel/Isla Mujeres, so can't compare to other Caribbean islands.) 

Plus, they're an easy trade thru RCI, and DAE for that matter, often avail as cheap extra-vacations in RCI and probably bonus weeks from DAE, good weather most always, no hurricane seasons that I know of, food and auto rentals are relatively inexpensive, and gorgeous. We've been 2x and I'd go back. (We've been to Hawaii 4x too, and would go back!)


----------

